# desperately seeking an English Breakfast



## philsheil (Apr 21, 2016)

So the pork breakfast has been taken out of the menu at Fibbers. My life has dissolved into a chaotic search for a decent, reasonably priced alternative. Any ideas?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Goodfellas? Make your own?

Actually, more to the point, in a non-halal place (they serve beer) I wonder why Fibbers have stopped selling pork?


----------



## Humidor (Jan 9, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Goodfellas? Make your own?
> 
> Actually, more to the point, in a non-halal place (they serve beer) I wonder why Fibbers have stopped selling pork?


Unfortunately, they forgot to apply for their pork licence renewal!!!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubliners, Irish Village, Spikes Bar at the Golf Club in Festival City


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yip Irish Village and it comes with Black Pudding!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Nell Gwynne's in the Marina. Massive, has just about everything you can think of, and is about AED 65 including a pint. Or it was about 12 month ago, I'm sure it's more now.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Yip Irish Village and it comes with Black Pudding!


And cigarette smoke - unfortunately.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Crown and Lion in byblos hotel tecom used to do an ok breakfast, not been for quite a long time though so worth checking before you go


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Humidor said:


> Unfortunately, they forgot to apply for their pork licence renewal!!!!


This is the closest thing i've seen to a bona-fide disaster in my years in Dubai...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Nell Gwynne's in the Marina. Massive, has just about everything you can think of, and is about AED 65 including a pint. Or it was about 12 month ago, I'm sure it's more now.


Be that as it may, however the people who run that place are the most unfriendly, downright obnoxious people I've ever had to meet, (No, not the bar staff, the management and especially the "Security" who are little more than gorillas in our midst).


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Be that as it may, however the people who run that place are the most unfriendly, downright obnoxious people I've ever had to meet, (No, not the bar staff, the management and especially the "Security" who are little more than *gorillas in our midst*).


What you did there: I saw it. 

No argument there though, they are total cretins.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Jebel Ali club. The non-halal section is towards the back of the menu, after you've got past the chicken sausage decoy pages.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ranches Golf Club is good and the Maison Mathis next door though that's a little more pretentious


----------

